
Things We Need to Know About Technological Change (1998) [pdf] - mpweiher
http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/classes/188/materials/postman.pdf
======
lcuff
When I was in high school, I read Postman's "Teaching as a Subversive
Activity". The thing I remember most about the book is it asking the question
"What is important?" and suggesting that such a question might actually belong
in the classroom. I think this article meshes with this - Shall we examine our
own objectives, or simply carry on enthusiastically with the tools provided by
new technology, to unexamined ends.

~~~
s-shellfish
I think it's always going to be a balance. What happens when you reach the
end? It loops. It's either similar to what you already know, or different.
Sometimes the differences are almost imperceptible, because believing you know
everything about a thing is the same as knowing nothing about it.

------
ErikAugust
“Amusing Ourselves to Death” is a book I read this year, which is a good,
prophetic read on media consumption. And it was written long before the
internet became mainstream - mostly focused on the effects of television. It
also lead me to Marshall McLuhan - even more of a prophet of media.

------
8bitsrule
Postman is a remarkable model as a fine writer ... organization, clarity,
reason ...

------
starchild_3001
Ok... lengthy article... how do I validate the ideas here? Are they
predictive? Are they prescriptive? Are they correct (aside from most of them
being somewhat obvious). Are they helpful?

I can't say I'm illuminated. Maybe others are.

Definitely not as horrifying as those of Zeynep Tufekci, which I find very
objectionable.

I guess tech philosophy is a thing now.

------
agumonkey
the whole technology addiction makes me wonder about the value of unknown

